# Dipole richtig anbringen ?



## Ladylike (5. März 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Habe nicht viel ahnung wenn es um die installatione der Lautsprecher geht, bitte daher um verständis.

Meine frage:

Ich habe mir das Teufel Theater 500 gekauft, hab es zwar noch nicht erhalten doch möchte ich mich schon vor ab informieren wie ich die hinteren LS richtig anbringe.

Meine Couch ist quasi in der mitte des Raumes, nach hinten zu wand hab ich noch gut 3-4 m platz.

Auf der Teufel Seite wird empfohlen die LS einen halben bis einen meter nach hinten zu setzen von der hörposition.
Soll ich die LS auch anwinkeln oder parallel zu wand anbringen? 

Dipol-Effektlautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

Kann man mir Tipps geben, wie ich die beste Leistung rausholen kann durch richtige montage bei Dipole ?


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Madz (5. März 2012)

Korrigier mich jemand, wenn ich jetzt etwas falsches sage, aber Dipole nutzt man doch normalweise nur, wenn die Hörposition direkt an der Wand ist und man hinter sich keinen ausreichenden Abstand zum Lautsprecher hat.

Normal hängt man Dipole in ca. 2-2,50 Höhe an die Wand.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. März 2012)

Leider Grundlegend falsch, 

Dipole nutz man grad eben nicht wenn man kein platz zur Wand hat, Dipole brauchen ca 40-50cm Abstand zur Wand ( nicht zu verwechseln mit BiPol ) also sollte die Hörerpositon mindestens 1 - 1 1/2m von der Wand weg sein, angebracht auf Hörerebene, so das sie in etwa auf Ohrhöhe sind.


----------



## Ladylike (5. März 2012)

Wäre es sinvoll die Dipole anzuwinkeln oder wäre die bessere wahl die Dipole paralell zur wand zu montieren ?
Ist die höhe von 2-2.5 m nicht viel zu hoch ?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## 4clocker (6. März 2012)

Ich würde es erstmal so machen, aber auf jeden Fall auch mal andere Positionen ausprobieren und probehöhren:
Die Dipole links und rechts von dir (der Höhrposition) an die Wand so das eine Seite nach vorn und eine nach hinten strahlt. Über 2 Meter würde ich auch nicht in die Höhe gehen, lieber nur ~1,5


----------



## Ladylike (6. März 2012)

Danke 4clocker,

darf ich dich nochmals um rat fragen:

Wie weit dürfen die Dipole nach hinten mit der wand entfernt sein, was wäre die optimalste entfernung. Viele schreiben ca:0,50 - 1 m ?

Werde ich auf jedenfall testen, mit den anwinkeln wäre mal interessant wie sich die strahlen verteilen.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Gast12348 (6. März 2012)

Lies meinen beitrag  

Ich bin wohl auch einer der wenigen hier die Dipole einsetzen  

Ich würd sie erstmal nicht anwickeln, sie sollen ja keine bühne schaffen sondern diffus klingen.


----------



## mAiKrOo (6. März 2012)

Die gleiche Frage habe ich mal an das Team von Nubert gestellt. Allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass meine Couch direkt an der Wand steht. Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Antwort, die per Mail kam:

"Ich denke Sie haben im Internet widersprüchliches zum Thema Dipole gelesen. Oft wird von einer Wandaufstellung abgeraten, doch ganz vergessen dass auch der, direkt an der Wand reflektierte, Schall zu einem breitgefächertem Klangbild führt. Und genau das will man auch erreichen. Da Ihre Couch recht groß und nicht weit von den Rears entfernt ist, sollten Sie die DS-301 einsetzen. Nur dann hat man nie einen Surroundspeaker direkt am Ohr und auf allen (Hör-)Positionen ein sehr gutes, räumliches Klangempfinden der hinteren Kanäle. Der Surroundbereich wird nicht künstlich überbetont, sondern erscheint einfach nur weiträumiger (so als wären die Boxen weiter entfernt und als wären mehrere im Einsatz - wie in einem Kinosaal). Also ganz klar: pro Dipole!"


----------



## 4clocker (6. März 2012)

> Wie weit dürfen die Dipole nach hinten mit der wand entfernt sein, was  wäre die optimalste entfernung. Viele schreiben ca:0,50 - 1 m ?


Ich würde das als Mindestmaß nehmen, also unter einem Meter würde ich nicht gehen. Da heist es wieder ausprobieren was besser gefällt.

 @mAikrOo
Eine gute Möglichkeit bei einer wandnahen Couch ist auch die Lautsprecher auf ca 1,5 - 2 Meter Höhe zu hängen und direkt in Richtung Decke strahlen zu lassen. Das reflektiert den Schall auch ganz gut durcheinander 

@dfence
würdest du als Surround-Back Lautsprecher auch zu Dipolen raten oder zu normalen?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. März 2012)

Wenn man den Raum dazu hat um die richtig Aufzustellen, ganz klar Dipol, ich werd meine auch nie mehr durch was anderes ersetzen, wobei meine aber auch nochmal ne ganze nummer spezieler sind, ich hab ja nicht nur Dipole die nach vorn und hinten strahlen, meine strahlen 360° sowie nach oben und nach unten ( Kugellautsprecher ) die sind nochmal aufstellungskritischer, aber erzeugen einen flächendeckenden Klang ohne das du annähernd nen Lautsprecher orten kannst, den Sound aber sehr wohl er erscheint quasi ausm nichts.


----------



## 4clocker (6. März 2012)

Das neue Wohnzimmer soll rund 25m² haben und die Couch würde 1 - 1,5 Meter von der Wand weg stehen, deswegen bin ich da noch am rätseln.
Was für coole schickimicki Lautsprecher hast du da denn genau? Selbst gebaut?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. März 2012)

Diese Schmuckstücke in Schwarz nenn ich mein eigen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstbau wär bei diesen Dingern einfach ne nummer zu Strange, die FQ bei 12 Chassis ist schon ne wissenschaft für sich, die Chassis müssen ja teils Phasenverschoben angeschlossen werden, merkste auch an der ausrichtung der Kugel wenn du die bisl drehst klingts gleich wieder anders wegen der Phasenverschiebung.


----------



## mAiKrOo (7. März 2012)

4clocker schrieb:


> @mAikrOo
> Eine gute Möglichkeit bei einer wandnahen Couch ist auch die Lautsprecher auf ca 1,5 - 2 Meter Höhe zu hängen und direkt in Richtung Decke strahlen zu lassen. Das reflektiert den Schall auch ganz gut durcheinander


 
Natürlich sollte man auch Dipole, idealerweise, ein Stück hinterm Hörplatz mit etwas Wandabstand stellen können. Das ist mir bewußt. Jedoch lässt sich in meiner Situation lässt sich mit Dipolen ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen als mit Direktstrahlern.


----------



## 4clocker (8. März 2012)

Wow geile Kugeln, voll retro  und sauteuer mittlerweile
Übertragungsbereich von 45-20000 Hz, sogar ein Vollbereichs-Dipol


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2012)

Jop war bei mir auch liebe auf den ersten Blick bei den teilen ich liebe eh Retro sachen, der Klang ist auch ziemlich gut, eigentlich schon fast zu schade die nur als RearSpeaker einzusetzen, aber dafür sind sie echt gradezu perfekt. Auserdem ne sau gute Wertanlage, was mir leider fehlt sind die original Ketten und die Zierringe aber die bekomm ich irgendwan auch noch. Sind übrigens Bj 1971 und funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Bier (8. März 2012)

Wow und die Sicken sind auch noch die ersten?
Wusste gar nicht, dass die so lange halten.
Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2012)

Alles Original zustand, zumal die TMT eh Gummisicken haben, und die HT haben ne "papier" sicke 
Aber ey meine ältestens Lautsprecher sind von ca. 1965 ! Und Funktionieren ebenfalls noch Tadellos. 
Wenn man Lautsprecher gut behandelt können die ein Lebenlang halten, natürlich bei Chassis mit Schaumstoffsicke ist irgendwann sie Sicke kaputt, da lässt sich kaum was dagegen machen Gummisicken könbnen natürlich auch kaputt gehen, aber dem kann man ja ein wenig vorbeugen mit Hilfsmitteln ausm Autozubehör z.b


----------

